# Fun Shetland Filly Photos



## alphahorses (May 7, 2007)

I did a rough body clip on the 2 yearling fillies that I will be showing this year and was pretty pleased with what I found under all that thick baby hair!

I thought this was a fun photo of them playing in the field. They don't get to graze often this time of year, and when they do they LOVE to run.







The red filly is *Alpha Farm Magics Lady in Red * (thought she was sorrel when I registered her, then she turned out to be a silver bay!)

The black sabino filly is *Alpha Farms Isnt She Magical*. She's a full sister to Alpha Farms Magical Debut now owned and shown by From the Heart Farm.

Both of these fillies are by Buckeye WCF Classical Magic.

The black and white filly in the front is a young unrelated ASPC/AMHR mare that I may breed this year to a 100% Arenosa ASPC/AMHR stallion. Obviously I have not body clipped her yet!

More photos: (they'll take a few minutes to load)


----------



## crponies (May 7, 2007)

They are beautiful! I love those necks on them!



:


----------



## MissMolly (May 7, 2007)

I LOVE the silver bay! :bgrin


----------



## Leeana (May 7, 2007)

You already know i love both of them!!!

Your going to have to look us up at some shows this year, will you be doing the Ashland show?





Beautiful galls :lol: :aktion033:


----------



## Filipowicz Farm (May 7, 2007)

Beautiful horses.



: :bgrin


----------



## kaykay (May 8, 2007)

just beautiful!!


----------



## mendocinobackofbeyond (May 8, 2007)

Nice. Nice! Always a thrill when you get to see what you actually have...and like it  Ta, Shirlee


----------



## Firefall (May 8, 2007)

Oh my, that Abby is breath taking, so are the others, ya done good!!!!


----------



## alphahorses (May 9, 2007)

Thanks everyone.

Yes, I plan to be at Ashland at least one day. I think Area 2 show the first weekend of June will be their first show. They stand up well at home, we'll see what they do in a new place



:


----------

